# Galveston Strand series



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Last 2 from the strand


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I really like these. Great job.


----------



## Formula4Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

A big "thumbs up", Fred!


----------



## CamoWhaler (Jul 13, 2006)

Very nice


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Thanks folks.


----------



## Rather-B-Fishing (Aug 20, 2009)

Willing to give the exposure details?

Beautiful pictures


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

thanks, These are HDRs, 3 different exposures blended in Photomatrix so there isnt 1 specific exposure/ shutter speed, about the only thing that is the same in all 3 is the ISO @ 200.



Rather-B-Fishing said:


> Willing to give the exposure details?
> 
> Beautiful pictures


----------

